# Pre amplificador a valvulas hi fi



## electromecanico (Jun 4, 2010)

de la famosa revista elektor con valvulas ECL 86 = 6GW8
o tambien se pueden utilizar:

6 TP 14 ligeramente diferente

PCL 86 voltage de filamento diferentes


----------



## José_albert (Jun 4, 2010)

Muy bueno el aporte! me lo archivé para estudiarlo mañana por el momento me voy a dormir! Comentare que me parece Gracias!!


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 8, 2011)

me falto una parte aca la dejo esta todo el esquema de coneccionado entre placas, placas o pcb faltantes y caracteristicas lindooo proyecto


----------



## RamonMJ (Sep 11, 2017)

Hola, me parece un montaje interesante. Yo estaba buscando un esquema de un previo y me llamaron la atención este y el que propone fogonazo. Dispongo de las válvulas 12AU7 (ECC82) y PCL86. Antes de ponerme a montar trataré de conseguir el transformador para construir la fuente.


----------

